# Verslavingen > Roken >  Verslaafd aan roken, blowen en alcohol

## telly

Hoi Allemaal,
mijn vriend is verslaafd aan veel dingen. aan roken, hij rookt een pakje per dag, blowen, 8 joint per dag en alcohol 7 biertjes in de avond op een doordeweekse avond.
Ik maak me zorgen om hem en zeg hem regelmatig dat hij moet stoppen en dat ik anders bang ben dat hij zichzelf een vroege dood injaagd.
Soms zegt hij dat hij wel wil stoppen maar dat het niet lukt, als ik dat zeg dat hij naar AA of naar de jellinek moet gaan, wil hij dit niet weten en zegt hij geen probleem te hebben. Het loopt bij mij de spuigaten uit en ben niet meer gelukkig met hem, ik herken hem niet meer. Hij drinkt of slaapt en hij lijkt doodongelukkig. We zijn allebei nog student maar willen trouwen en kinderen krijgen over een paar jaar. Maar nu begin ik te twijfelen. Kan ik hem hierbij helpen, of kan dat juist niet en moet hij zelf willen veranderen. Ik weet het niet meer, ik voel me schuldig als ik hem niet stop en er niks over zeg, ik weet niet wat hij van mij verwacht, ik haat hem hiervoor maar aan de andere kant weet ik hoe ongelukkig hij is en dat hij dit zelf ook niet is, hij weet dat hij mij teleurstelt maar kan niks doen aan de situatie. Wie weet wat voor hem kan doen? Ik weet het echt niet meer.
Dank.

----------


## crestfallensoul

Telly, hoe oud is je vriend eigenlijk??

De problemen die je zo even opnoemt zijn niet niks hoor, het is dan ook 'Normaal' dat een verslaafde nooit zal toegeven dat hij verslaaft is want dan erkent hij zijn probleem en dat zal eerst moeten gebeuren wil hij er ooit vanaf komen...
Jij kunt hem er echt niet alléén vanaf helpen hoor, dat is een illusie.

MAW, als hij zelf beseft dat hij echt wilt stoppen dan zal het nog héél moeilijk zijn hoor, heeft hij professionele hulp nodig.

Volgens mij is het enige wat je als vriendin kunt doen...
Hem zien te overtuigen dat het wel degelijk een verslaving is en als het nodig is speel dan op het gevoel.... spiegel hem de toekomst voor, jij, hij en kids....
hoe wilt hij zijn toekomst zien?? 
Mét jouw en kids of zonder dat alles en ergens in de goot zoals vele voorgangers........

Later gaat hij dan wel stoppen?? dat zal wel een antwoord kunnen zijn maar daar heb je niks aan..... uitstel is afstel... accepteer dat dan ook niet zomaar, het is óók jouw toekomst he, vergeet dat niet.
Nu heb je nog keuzes voor jezelf en je toekomst.... als er geen of weinig respons komt van zijn kant kies dan altijd voor jezelf, nu kan je nog....

Veel suc6, Peter.

----------


## telly

mijn vriend is 29 jr oud.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Telly,
ik denk dat ik je ook nog wel wat kan vertellen over je probleem uit ervaring,maar ik zal je dat morgen vertellen,want ik moet DRINGEND mijn bed in nu..het is één uur...nog merci voor je reactie ivm PDS
Tot morgen,
Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Sorry Telly,
ben het vergeten...ga vandaag geen tijd meer hebben,maar zet mijn alarm op mijn gsm,zodat ik er morgen zéker aan denk!!!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Telly,

Mijn vriend is 28 en rookt(net als ik)teveel,
maar we willen daar beide mee gaan stoppen...

Hij 'smoorde' voor we samengingen wonen ook erg veel naar mijn mening en hij weet hoezeer ik daartegen ben,dus is hij een paar maanden gestopt geweest,dan af en toe eens een paar,dan weer gestopt,dan een periode héél veel(maar heb er toen niets van gezegd,omdat hij het nodig had tegen de stress omdat één van onze honden was aangevallen en 10 dagen tussen leven en dood zweefde in de dierenkliniek),daarna weer een maand gestopt en nu hebben we samen duidelijke afspraken gemaakt...als hij in het weekend aan het water(karpervisser=hobby)eens eentje wilt roken,mij best...maar verder blijft hij eraf!! Gelukkig is er veel vertrouwen en één gezamelijke rekening(voor hem toch),dus hij vraagt of hij wat mag kopen van die troep en anders zie ik het toch op de rekening!

Wat bier betreft...
Hij kan soms idd echt overdrijven in het aantal..en ik vind het ook gewoon niet gepast dat hij drinkt tijdens een werkweek(een wijntje s'avonds;daar heb ik geen probleem mee),dus weer om de tafel en duidelijke afspraken gemaakt:af en toe een frisse pint kan smaken,maar beperken door de week en int weekend steek ik bij zijn vis-gerief de pintjes!

Misschien komt dit nu allemaal heel erg 'boe-man-achtig' of 'jeetje-die-zit-onder-de-sloef' over,maar het tegendeel is waar...
Het draait allemaal om communicatie...veel communiceren en elkaars mening respecteren,daar kom je écht heel ver mee!
We hebben ver nooit discussies of ruzie,we zijn 'geliefden',maar ook 'beste maatjes' en we weten beide dat we door veel te praten en communiceren een héél goede relatie hebben!

Wat jij echter niet moet doen is jezelf schuldig voelen!
Je probeert hem toch te helpen?
Hij zal zelf moeten veranderen...met of zonder jouw hulp.

Ik heb het idee dat ik je met mijn informatie niet echt veel hulp biedt,maar ik lees in je verhaal dat hij tegenstrijdige opm maakt;hij wil ervanaf,maar hulp zoeken is niet nodig want hij heeft geen probleem!
Dit is zijn probleem,niet het jouwe!

En misschien niet leuk om te lezen;maar je schrijft dat je niet meer gelukkig met hem bent zo...mijn advies is dan:stel hem voor de keuze...er écht iets aan doen of jou kwijtraken!

Zorg gewoon dat je er eens héél goed over nadenkt...en zorg dat jij gelukkig wordt meisje!

Sterkte en liefs,
Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me dan ook volledig aan bij wat Peter je schreef.....

Jouw toekomst;die is het belangrijkst...zorg dat je gelukkig wordt!

liefs Agnes Xx

Ps:deze week is het de week van de verslaving...misschien vind je hier nuttige info op..
kijk op www.gezondheid.be >week van de verslaving

----------


## Agnes574

Telly,
Hoe gaat het nu???

Al iets verandert???

Grtjs Agnes

----------

